# post your best legacy/heritage flight photo



## grumman-cats (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wanted to see some or your heritage and legacy flight photo's. It still amazes me on how the crowd line gets packed when they fly these at shows. The fans really enjoy it alot. My hats off to the performers keeping those big jets stacked in tight. great job guys.

apperently I cannot download photo's at this time so mine will have to wait.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess it did work sort of. Alittle to big and fuzzy but it worked.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 9, 2007)

let's try this one.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok. How do you guys get your pics to load smaller so you can veiw the whole thing.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to resize them before you upload them. I usually set mine to 750 pixels wide, and that seems to do the trick.

Hmm...Heritage and legacy flights? I have a few of those.


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2007)

A slightly different view


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll try that, I set this one to 750 pixels.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2007)

Much better, Jim. Nice shot too.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

nice shots fellas


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 10, 2007)

I am still waiting to see the RAPTOR first hand. I really think that it's just a thing of beauty for the jet erra. Maybe someday soon it'll come near my location.

If I'm not mistaken, this pic is of a father and son team at thunder over michigan this year.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 11, 2007)

Really liked the pic of that model Hercules, Evanglider.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2007)

Geneseo 2007 it's in colour believe it or not see if I can get better tommorrow


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2007)

Eric:

What shutter speed were you using on the flight of three P-51's and the
jet ? Man... you stopped their props !!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2007)

That's Jim's shot, not mine. I did stop the prop on the Seafury though. I think that was about 1/1200 of a second. That was earlier last season, when I was shooting with some different settings.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2007)

Those shots with the P-51 are similar to what was at Millville this year. Please excuse the $3 K-Mart camera.


----------



## Glider (Aug 12, 2007)

Bf109_g said:


> Really liked the pic of that model Hercules, Evanglider.



Thanks


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 12, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Eric:
> 
> What shutter speed were you using on the flight of three P-51's and the
> jet ? Man... you stopped their props !!
> ...



I actually don't know what speed I was on. I was using the sports setting to shoot mutiple shots as they flew by. I have a 2X teleconverter so I have to focus by hand with it so I like to take many shots of the pass so I can keep the ones in focus. What I need is a more powerful lens. My 300 just isn't enough hence the use of the teleconverter.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 12, 2007)

well I tried today at the Rhunder of Niagara 2007 and got colour but was fighting the noon sun another failure


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's another shot of the eagle mustang flyby. I'm trying to clean up my images for a better presentation.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

fellas they are some seriously good shots. Very nice. Thanks and well done !!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 18, 2007)

trackend said:


> nice shots fellas



An olive drab B17 still flying....!
cool. I thought they were all metalic..

.


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 22, 2008)

So is there anyone else out there that has some good heritage/legacy flight shots that they would like to share. It seems that the general public really gets excited when they perform these flights.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll have some more coming up in the next few weeks and months. Riverside will have a P-51 and A-10 Heritage flight. They don't have any Legacy flights on the schedule, nor any F-18s this year, sadly. 

One day I would love to see a C-17 and C-47 heritage flight. That would be really cool.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Both B-17s in Europe are olive drab, Comiso. Isn't it amazing how much larger fighter aircraft have become over the past 60 years.


----------



## DBII (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pictures guys. Pbfoot, looks like you get the same weather I do at airshows. I am at work. I will try and post some over the weekend. I have several. I am still waiting for a shot with a P-51, F-86, F-4 and F-15.

DBII


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are a couple i took at Jones Beach airshow!Now look carfully at the picture as you will see 4 F-18's right ubove the honey in the swim suit!
then below are some i did not take but are great all the same.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres mine.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Great shots Syscom3!

I love the RAN Fury on page 1 too evan


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheers Heinz. The guy that flies that Seafury is a real character.


----------



## DBII (Feb 25, 2008)

nice 

dbII


----------



## DBII (Mar 1, 2008)

These are the only shots I have on CD. 

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice shots everybody! Thunder I really like the Statue of Liberty pics!!


----------

